# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Website rong bach kim thật sự giúp người ta trúng xổ số

## 188bongda

*Website rong bach kim thật sự giúp người ta trúng xổ số*
Có thể khẳng định rằng thuật ngữ *[replacer_a]* chẳng còn xa lạ gì đối với dân chơi lô đề. Rong bach kim chính là công cụ cho người chơi soi cầu hàng ngày và nó chính là trợ thủ đắc lực của người chơi giúp họ soi ra những con số đẹp để dự đoán số đề chính xác nhất. 
Xem *[replacer_a]* kết quả xổ số mới nhất hôm nay
Bài viết này của chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn người chơi soi cầu rong bach kim bao gồm tất cả các chức năng rong bach kim cung cấp để  người chơi có thể soi cầu. Sau khi truy cập rong bach kim sẽ xuất hiện các mục dưới đây, chúng tôi sẽ giúp các bạn giải thích ý nghĩa và chức năng của từng mục:

-Độ dài cầu: Mục này sẽ bao gồm 2 lệnh để người chơi lựa chọn, lệnh thứ nhất là “bằng hoặc hơn” và lệnh thứ 2 là “chính xác bằng”.
•	Bằng hoặc hơn: Đây là mục thống kê tất cả các cầu trong 5 ngày chạy liên tục trở lên có nghĩa là cùng vị trí 5 ngày đều ra lô theo cầu đó.
•	Chính xác bằng: có chức năng tìm tất cả các cầu mà chạy chính xác là 5 ngày điều đó có nghĩa là mọi cầu chạy dưới 5 ngày và trên 5 ngày sẽ không được thống kê ở mục này.(soi cầu rong bach kim có số ngày mặc định là 5 ngày).
-Số cầu chạy: Người chơi có thể thay đổi số ngày cậu chạy theo yêu cầu để rong bach kim thống kê và đưa ra kết quả các cầu có số ngày cầu chạy đúng với yêu cầu của người chơi.
-Tùy Chọn: Ở mục tùy chọn của rong bach kim sẽ bao gồm các mục nhỏ sau:
•	Ngày: Người chơi chọn ngày theo yêu cầu để rong bach kim soi cầu và đưa ra lô nên đánh, người chơi nên chọn các ngày trong lịch sử để kiểm tra tất cả dự đoán soi cầu ở những ngày trước đó.
•	Nháy: 1 nháy là mặc định cảu soi cầu rong bach kim, có thể hiểu đơn giản là người chơi soi được cầu thì các lô của cầu đó về bằng 1 lần hoặc lớn hơn trong các ngày tiếp theo và nếu người chơi mà chọn 2 nháy thì lô của cầu đó sẽ về từ 2 nháy trở lên.
•	Giải đặc biệt: Nếu người chơi đúp chuột vào mục giải đặc biệt ở rong bach kim thì nó sẽ soi cầu cho người chơi để đánh đề.
•	Lộn: Ở mục này sẽ có 2 lựa chọn để người chơi chọn đó là là Lộn và Không Lộn. Lộn được xem là mặc định của soi cầu rong bach kim, hiểu đơn giản là khi có cầu báo về 08 thì nó về 80 thì vấn tính. Chức năng đặc biệt ở Lộn là nó sẽ không phân biệt số nào trong cầu đứng trước số nào đứng sau.
•	Không Lộn: Đây là các cầu sẽ được tính có vị trí trước sau của các vị trí trong Cầu, khi tính độ dài các cầu thì nó luôn tuân theo vị trí trước và sau.
Sau khi người chơi tùy chọn xong thì hãy nhấn vào mục soi cầu có màu xanh để soi cầu rong bach kim. 
Ngoài ra sẽ có mục thống kê cầu lặp: Đây là mục khá quan trọng khi soi cầu rong bach kim bởi vì nó sẽ đưa ra những chú lô đó sẽ có bao nhiêu cầu tạo thành. Nếu lô có càng nhiều cầu tạo thành thì xác suất về con lô đó sẽ vô cùng cao. 
Bài viết này chúng tôi đã chỉ ra rất chi tiết cho người chơi tất cả các chức năng của soi cầu rong bach kim. Hy vọng nó sẽ giúp ích cho người chơi  có thể đưa ra những con lô đẹp nhất và chính xác nhất để có thể rinh tiền khủng về túi một cách nhanh chóng và đơn giản. Chúc người chơi may mắn.
Nguồn: rong bach kim

----------

